# What bike is this?



## bikedude (May 29, 2008)

Came across an unknown frame and I was wondering anyone can help identify it.  It is definitely BOBish variety, late 70s/early 80s era, uniquely-cut head tube lugs, all steel with Suntour GS dropouts (rear) and unmarked fork tips.  No other markings on the frame except a serial number.  Looks similar to a Raleigh serial number, but the bike does not look like any Raleigh I've ever seen.  It's evdently low-end tubing because it's on the heavy side.  Any guesses?


----------



## Unkle Krusty (Jul 26, 2008)

Think it might be a nervex?


----------



## ps2guy123 (Sep 8, 2008)

Could be Japanese like a Shogun or another Raleigh "Clone"


----------



## Miguello (Oct 10, 2008)

I found what it was, but entirely by accident. It's either a Carabela or lower end Windsor. I found another one exactly like it, but has chrome head and fork lugs. It has Suntour V gt and Compe V front derailleur. Plain steel tubing guessing by the weight, but has forged drops. It has cleaned up very well so far.,,,,MG


----------

